
Native or Cross Platform mobile app? - mikece
https://medium.com/inloopx/native-or-cross-platform-mobile-app-f113aa7ab581
======
whoisjorge
Unfortunately or not the decision relies always on the type of project you’re
about to build as the article mentioned, specially depending of the end user.
Modern technologies are not obsolete, for now!

